# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL-BOX - Samsung V1.09 released

## Shamseldeen Victory

SL-BOX - Samsung V1.09 released  *SL-BOX Samsung V1.09 Release Notes*: 
I9000 / I9008 / P1000... (All Androïd)...  *New Unlock Method no more special drivers*. 
You have only to install Samsung Kies drivers. HOW? : 
=> Download from support area and install : "*Samsung_USB_Driver_for_Mobile_Phones_v1.3.850*" 
Then: Connect Powered on Phone to PC
Select "Samsung Kies" mode
Make automatic drivers installation If not work do like this :
install Manually from : "C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers"
Finally enjoy your GalaxyS I9000 I9008 P1000 (All supported Androïd phones) Unlock  *All Samsung drivers will be in : "C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers"*

----------

